# Should I harvest?



## Aiden Soler (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm sorry for the lame questions. This is my first plant . . . 

Should I harvest? All these are from one plant.


----------



## Europe's finest (Sep 20, 2021)

You need to check your trichomes depending on when you want to harvest just by looking at the buds want help.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

Not yet

wait at least two more weeks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^^^Yes Sir listen to this man


----------



## Bubba (Sep 20, 2021)

At least, large leaves not ratty enough yet!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> At least, large leaves not ratty enough yet!
> 
> Bubba




yeah , maybe 4-6 weeks eh


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 20, 2021)

Aiden Soler said:


> I'm sorry for the lame questions. This is my first plant . . .
> 
> Should I harvest? All these are from one plant.
> 
> ...


Amazon.com: [2 Pack] 30X 60X Jewelers Loupe Magnifier with Light, Foldable Jewelry Eye Loop Magnifier, LED Illuminated Jeweler Magnifying Glass for Trichomes, Coins, Diamonds, Jewelry, Gems, Plants, Stamps, etc : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------

